# 2.4g wifi is fine, but 5g wifi no work

## concord

Dear Friends,

I need help. My gentoo's connection for 5g wifi failed, but 2.4g wifi work fine as before. Even the 5g AP can be found. 

```
[   79.891187] wlp4s0: authenticate with b0:6e:bf:62:da:ec

[   79.898557] wlp4s0: send auth to b0:6e:bf:62:da:ec (try 1/3)

[   79.900136] wlp4s0: authenticated

[   80.512694] iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: No beacon heard and the time event is over already...

[   80.512745] wlp4s0: Connection to AP b0:6e:bf:62:da:ec lost

[   84.002197] wlp4s0: aborting authentication with b0:6e:bf:62:da:ec by local choice (Reason: 3=DEAUTH_LEAVING)

[   84.006088] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp4s0: link is not ready

[   84.261248] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp4s0: link is not ready

[   88.002817] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp4s0: link is not ready

[   91.555174] wlp4s0: authenticate with b0:6e:bf:62:da:e8

[   91.562857] wlp4s0: send auth to b0:6e:bf:62:da:e8 (try 1/3)

[   91.569935] wlp4s0: authenticated

[   91.580135] wlp4s0: associate with b0:6e:bf:62:da:e8 (try 1/3)

[   91.583864] wlp4s0: RX AssocResp from b0:6e:bf:62:da:e8 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=3)

[   91.589830] wlp4s0: associated

[   91.616519] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlp4s0: link becomes ready

```

I can't understand at all. 

And by the way windows system installed in same computer works find for 2.4g and 5g wifi.

Thanks in advance!

----------

## bunder

which wifi device are you using?

----------

## concord

 *bunder wrote:*   

> which wifi device are you using?

 

intel dual band AC 8260.

----------

## P.Kosunen

Do you have "sys-kernel/linux-firmware" package installed? Could be missing firmware.

----------

## Ant P.

With missing firmware the device wouldn't show up to userspace at all though?

It might be a misconfigured region on the AP or client. Make sure crda is installed and the regulatory.db{,.p7s} files from linux-firmware are compiled in too, if the wifi driver is.

----------

